# Raikage vs. Broly



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

Scenario 1

Location: where pain fought naruto
Knowledge: Full Knowledge for both
Restrictions: None
Starting Distance:30 meters
Mindset: Killing intent

Scenario 2

Location: where pain fought naruto
Knowledge: None
Restrictions: None
Starting Distance:30 meters
Mindset: Killing intent


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

What are you trying to pull here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Go back to MvC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 3, 2011)

inb4thelock +1


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

did i do a bad post?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 3, 2011)

Broly could casually solo the entire HST in less time than it took you to think up this thread. With both arms and both legs tied behind his back. While blindfolded.

That said, Raikage autowins for being a better character.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 3, 2011)

No

It was a post full of heart and good intentions, kindly soul.

Just sorely misjudged. Like, "falling off a cliff" sorely.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> did i do a bad post?



Me: 



Mods:  ... 



You:


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

inb4thelock


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

He isn't going to listen to our words I say neg him to death, even though he won't be lasting long

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Again I must repeat, this is the best thread ever.

And will get far more posts than it deserves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> He isn't going to listen to our words I say neg him to death, even though he won't be lasting long



This. 

Edit: Who the hell repped him up?


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

He's back in the red now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> inb4thelock



Two +1 threads going at the same time... something horrible has happened in this section


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting thread you have here


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op4WPs__neE[/YOUTUBE]

Broly wins. Canon proof has been provided, this thread does not need to exist.

Reactions: MAXIMUM 1


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

"raizen28
i dont know" His response on my profile to Sage mode Naruto Vs Galactus


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

^ but raikage is FTL 

Oh wait thats MvC's raikage, my bad


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Well seeing as how we all know that Itachi is above Galactus, he may have a point


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 3, 2011)

Liger Bomb.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

^ thats true, and according to MvC naruto in SM is FTL and we all know raikage is much faster so he must be MFTL


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Time for Itachi solos?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 3, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Time for Itachi solos?



It's always time for Itachi soloes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It's always time for Itachi soloes.



J-playa's itachi solo's.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd post the picture but at this point it would be redundant


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

J-Playa Itachi is weaker than canon Itachi.

Itachi solos.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> J-Playa Itachi is weaker than canon Itachi.
> 
> Itachi solos.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> ^ thats true, and according to MvC naruto in SM is FTL and we all know raikage is much faster so he must be MFTL



where do they say SM naruto is ftl?


----------



## Kyu (Jun 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It's always time for Itachi soloes.



now thats the Niku we all know & love


















 no homo


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> where do they say SM naruto is ftl?



They had a thread talking about how, since haku is "FTL" and naruto is faster he must be "FTL" , it started with a thread about naruto being at least a bullet timer, which in and of itself shows great failure...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Haku FTL? Not that shit again. I didn't think anyone believed that.

Every time I try to give the internet some level of credit, it always reminds me I'm overestimating it.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> Haku FTL? Not that shit again. I didn't think anyone believed that.
> 
> Every time I try to give the internet some level of credit, it always reminds me I'm overestimating it.



I can dig up the link if you want to look at the filth yourself


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Nah, I don't need to look every time MvC does something retarded, I'd never have time to do anything else.

Thanks anyway bro.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

^ thats a good choice, after my recent digging I've decided to stay far far far away from that site


----------



## SO6PRINNENGAN (Jun 3, 2011)

i love raikage but theres no way he stands a chance agaisnt broly O.o

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

It was a dark cloudy night , the sound of thunder can be heard in the background.

Two men walking toward each other in the fight of the century.

First comes brolly , yelling about kakrot   when suddenly the raikage apears.

They stare at each other than suddenly raikage moves at mach 200 speed and attack brolly .






Than brolly proceeds to laugh at him  and destroy the entire narutoverse by flexing his muscles . 

Horrible thread , and you should feel horrible for making it .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> It was a dark cloudy night , the sound of thunder can be heard in the background.
> 
> *Two men walking toward each other in the fight of the century.*
> 
> ...



I thought you were quoting Raoh. I am disappoint.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

I was kinda channeling him there , but not full on quote .


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> It was a dark cloudy night , the sound of thunder can be heard in the background.
> 
> Two men walking toward each other in the fight of the century.
> 
> ...



+reps


----------



## Riddler (Jun 3, 2011)

Broly was killed when he was tossed into the Sun. 

Amaterasu is as hot as the Sun.

Raikage was still kicking ass after being burnt with Amaterasu.

Yondaime can go lightspeed. Broly cannot. Raikage fought Yondaime several times before.

Since the Fourth Hokage passed away, there was no shinobi faster than A. Which means A > Haku and thus A > lightspeed.

Only an uchiha can beat an uchiha. Yet Raikage was mopping the floor with a high tier uchiha. Raikage is reality warper.

A is a can(n)on character. Broly is filler

Raikage >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Broly

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Broly was killed when he was tossed into the Sun.
> 
> Amaterasu is as hot as the Sun.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

seems we have the first logical answer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

...You do realize he was mocking you right ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> seems we have the first logical answer


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

i wasnt mocking anyone i just meant riddler didnt really say anything negative about the post


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i wasnt mocking anyone i just meant riddler didnt really say anything negative about the post



But riddler was making fun of you bro


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

I meant he was mocking you for thinking that raikage would put any sort of fight against broly .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

By the by, who the hell repped him


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> By the by, who the hell repped him



Maybe it was to thank him for the delicious fountain of +1s?


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

i wanted to know your thoughts and opinions about this


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i wanted to know your thoughts and opinions about this



What about you? Do you honestly think Raikage could actually put up any sort of fight?


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, you got it i guess.

I mean did you actualy think any naruto character can put a fight against any character from dbz ? let alone without restriction ?


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on guys it's ovibious that raikage is MFTL and can speed blitz broly.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Come on guys it's ovibious that raikage is MFTL and can speed blitz broly.



But riddlers post proved that its true 










































































:ho


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

i think that  broly would win. i wanted to see would people say raikage is stronger or will speedblitz him. i mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont,just my opinion


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i think that  broly would win. i wanted to see would people say raikage is stronger or will speedblitz him. *i mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont*,just my opinion





raizen28 said:


> *i mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont*





raizen28 said:


> *some people think superman can beat goku. i dont*





FLEE WHILE YOU CAN


----------



## Riddler (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i wanted to know your thoughts and opinions about this



I don't know if you're serious or not, but if you are, here's some advice: do some research on your characters before posting matches. 

If you don't know them very well or can't really judge if they're on comparable powerlevels, use the Forums "search" button, read threads about them, notice their feats and the strength of characters they're usually pitted against, etc.

Otherwise, you'll be making lots of unbalanced, uberstomp threads, which will be mocked by posters and closed by mods and you'll be banned eventually.

On topic: Raikage deals with mountainbusters at best. 

Broly is in the multiplanetbuster range (If someone tells you he's in the Galaxybuster range don't believe a word they're saying )

Thus they're not even remotely comparable.



raizen28 said:


> i think that  broly would win. i wanted to see would people say raikage is stronger or will speedblitz him.* i mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont,just my opinion*



Oh my God...
​


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Run for the hills!


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

not try to cause a fullscale argument just stated MY opinion


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jun 3, 2011)

borly rape stomp him and then start to solo hst with ease

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> not try to cause a fullscale argument just stated MY opinion



Might be best to leave that topic alone.

Although Superman would win *cannot resist*


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

seems this has become quite heated never expected like this


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 3, 2011)

broly exhales
raikage burns to death


for seventy long years


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Just... the best thing is to take people's advice and lurk moar. I lurked for a looong time before I actually made an account and thusly had an idea of where characters fitted powerwise etc.

People tend to get pissed when it's an obvious match and/or a match that has been done a thousand times.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i think that  broly would win. i wanted to see would people say raikage is stronger or will speedblitz him. i mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont,just my opinion







How is this thread still open? 


EDIT: Also, Raikage smacks the white off of Broly and then makes him and Sasuke give him head at the same time. Inb4thelock.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> *i think that  broly would win. i wanted to see would people say raikage is stronger or will speedblitz him. i mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont,just my opinion*





raizen28 said:


> i mean some people think *superman can beat goku. i dont*,just my opinion





raizen28 said:


> *superman can beat goku. i dont*


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

thats your fav post huh thought you'd do it again Disaresta


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> How is this thread still open?



It's an invitation to +1Town, I'm not gonna knock it.

Also, Scar


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> thats your fav post huh thought you'd do it again Disaresta



You have no idea the level of shit storm you threaten to unleash with that post...you should leave while your not banned


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i think that  broly would win. i wanted to see would people say raikage is stronger or will speedblitz him. i* mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont*,just my opinion



DONT you ever *ever* *EVER* say that again unless you want to start a flame war. Dont play with fire.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll try to sum up a funny story that happened a few years ago:

I got a vasectomy.

I met a girl soon afterwards. She was nice and attractive but with a selfish streak that raised a big red flag. She was 32 at the time and I could practically HEAR her biological clock ticking. Regardless, she was a good lay, easy on the eyes, and reasonably good company.

I did NOT tell her about my vasectomy and I always used a condom with her to protect against STDs. She assumed, obviously, that the condom was only used for birth control. Silly girl.

We date for a few months. I never made any move towards commitment but she brought it up ocassionally. For me, this was a casual but pleasant relationship. For her - as I was to find out - it was part of life-changing series of events that she was planning very carefully.

Four months into dating, I get the "I'm pregnant" talk. She's going on and on about how the condom must have broke and now we really need to think about getting married "for the baby". She's positively giddy. She has a baby in her and she thinks she's gonna have a good meal ticket (me) to go along with her new 7lb annuity.

At this point, I'm just as giddy. I get to pull the reverse "oops" on her. I figured that she slept with some bad boy and got knocked up. Good thing I was using condoms! Better still that I have a serious mistrust of women who can't think beyond their own uteri.

So I wait a couple of days to "think about all this." I meet her again. I say I don't want kids and that she should have an abortion. I know where this is going and sure enough it goes there. She goes completely bat**** insane on me. There were the usual insults about my manhood. There were threats of legal action. It was all very ugly and I was loving every minute of it.

Well, I let her stew for a few days. She leaves me nasty messages on my phone. She sends awful emails. I'm laughing hysterically.

It was time to drop the hammer. While she was stewing I was busy. First I get a notarized copy from the urologist who performed the vasectomy. Next I get a notarized copy of the TWO test results indicating a "negative test result for sperm" to show I'm sterile and shooting blanks. Finally, I get a letter from a shark attorney stating he has seen the other documents and is prepared to litigate against this woman if she continues to communicate with me in such an unpleasant manner. Also, the letter states that we will insist on DNA testing to show that the baby is not mine. I'm ready.

I meet with this woman at her place. I bring flowers and a small bit of jewelry to show I am willing to reconcile and assume my responsibilities as a new father. I also have stuck in my pocket the documents I have prepared.

She's all giddy again. Her plan is going perfectly - or so she thinks. We talk about our future. We have some pretty good sex. Then, as I am about to walk out the door, I ask her the $64,000 question. "Are you sure that this baby is mine?"

Well, she goes bat**** insane again. Hell, she ought to. Her plan could completely unravel if there is ANY question about my paternity. Oh, she's really screaming now. How dare I question her morals. Do I think she's a slut. I'm just trying to weasel out of my responsibilities... blah, blah, blah, yadda, yadda, yadda.

I'm not really mad. I'm kind of embarrassed for her. But since she won't shut up and the neighbors can hear all of this, I ask her to step back inside and sit down. She sits on the sofa and calms down a bit. She is glaring at me with all the moral self-righteousness that only a woman can muster up. She thinks she has me trapped. She is 100% convinced her plan has worked. Oh, the tangled web of lies and deceit she has wrought around herself and I am about to hack through them with a few pieces of paper.

I reach into my pocket slowly. I extract the three pieces of paper and unfold them slowly and deliberately.

I tell her simply, "You're screwed".

Her look doesn't change. There is no way she can fathom what I have prepared.

I continue. "I am sterile"

Her look changes just a bit. Something is beginning to sink in. Naturally, she reverts to women's logic. "You're full of ****. You're trapped and you know it."

I hold up the letter and the test results. "Three months before we met, I had a vasectomy. Here is a notarized letter from him stating what I had done. Here are two test results showing that I tested negative for the presence of sperm. Blanks. I am shooting blanks. That baby inside you is simply not mine."

This woman is not to be swayed by logic and clear documentation. "Bull****, those are fakes."

I was ready for that. "No, they are real. This last piece of paper is from my attorney. It's a simple letter to you that states if you pursue any kind of legal action against me for child support that I will insist on a DNA test to prove paternity, that is, to prove that your baby is not mine."

I give the woman all the documents. She reads them slowly, deliberately. With each passing second she can feel in her soul that she has made a very bad mistake. With denial swept away, she started to cry. It's a small cry at first. Then it becomes deeper and more painful. By the time she gets to the letter from the lawyer she is sobbing.

I had no sympathy for her. I turned and walked out the door. Even after I closed the door I could still hear her sobbing.

Epilogue -

I never heard directly from this woman again. I did hear through my friends that she did indeed have the baby. I also heard that the real father was some guy in a band she had met. I assumed that after 30, women stopped going after musicians, bikers, criminals, and thugs. Silly me for thinking the best of American women.

The Moral of the Story -

Get a vasectomy but keep it a secret.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> It's an invitation to +1Town, I'm not gonna knock it.



Yeah, but now it's turned into Goku vs. Supes, and that's probably just the tip of the shitberg.



> Also, Scar


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

you're the one keep posting it so you're instigating a shitstorm i might add


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Do I really need to reiterate the one and only true answer to this thread?
































Itachi solos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Eh, it's still early days for me. Every post feels like a step on the road to internet immortality 

And Raizen, you bought it up. If you had lurked beforehand, you'd probably know that it's been done to absolute fucking death and everyone is tired of going through the motions again. But yes, let's drop it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2011)

You all could've just, you know, _reported him_.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 3, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Do I really need to reiterate the one and only true answer to this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Well, Broly IS susceptible to mind control...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> seems we have the first logical answer



can you explain to me why you thought this was a good thread? or why you feel the raikage has a prayer here?



raizen28 said:


> . i mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont,just my opinion



Superman can beat Goku and by beat I mean absolutely irrefutably demolish him or do you have proof to the contrary?


----------



## Riddler (Jun 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Well, Broly IS susceptible to mind control...



Who cares if he's susceptible or not? Itachi has the SHARINGANZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!

​
Itachi >>>>> Galactus >>>>>>>>>>>>> Xavier >>>>> Broly


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 3, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Who cares if he's susceptible or not? Itachi has the SHARINGANZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ​
> Itachi >>>>> Galactus >>>>>>>>>>>>> Xavier >>>>> Broly


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

you're gonna start a shitstorm. i thought it was a good thread to see how many people would think raikage would win. now i know what people think, guess its no reason to have thread keep going


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> you're the one keep posting it so you're instigating a shitstorm i might add



Hey i'm here for the lol and +1s my post count is finally nearing 1000


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> you're the one keep posting it so you're instigating a shitstorm i might add


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh God, this thread has plunged into the abyss.

Not that it wasn't already there to start with.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

i was talking to disaresta Immortal Watch Dog


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> you're gonna start a shitstorm. i thought it was a good thread to see how many people would think raikage would win. now i know what people think, guess its no reason to have thread keep going



You seriously thought this match would be close enough that people would be saying Raikage wins without either being insincere or simply talking out of their asses completely?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i think that  broly would win. i wanted to see would people say raikage is stronger or will speedblitz him.* i mean some people think superman can beat goku. i dont,just my opinion*



Please lurk more 

How is this thread still open, anyway?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> you're gonna start a shitstorm. i thought it was a good thread to see how many people would think raikage would win. now i know what people think, guess its no reason to have thread keep going

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Pretty much. More or less every single variation has been discussed in silly silly quantities.


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 3, 2011)

WTF is going on in this thread !? Broly would bend the Raikage over and [YOUTUBE]fbGkxcY7YFU[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

to Nikushimi. I didnt it think would be close, i wanted to see want you thought, not me,


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

lllionheart said:


> WTF is going on in this thread



Basically, the OP bought up Goku vs Superman and the thread is now horribly derailed.

Not that it was going anywhere good in the first place.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Hey i'm here for the lol and +1s my post count is finally nearing 1000



Cool story bro, I hit a thousand a while ago.

It's gonna suck when the convo gets landfilled though


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> Pretty much. More or less every single variation has been discussed in silly silly quantities.



This times x infinity.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Cool story bro, I hit a thousand a while ago.
> 
> It's gonna suck when the convo gets landfilled though



Convo's get lanfilled?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> to Nikushimi. I didnt it think would be close, i wanted to see want you thought, not me,


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> to Nikushimi. I didnt it think would be close, i wanted to see want you thought, not me,



It isn't close. 

Mystery solved. Good job, gang!


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

So what OP, you assumed everyone here was an idiot? My bafflement is matched here only by my apathy.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

no not at all.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Why is he still green?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Why is he still green?



Why didn't he stay red


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Again, I nominate +1s


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> So what OP, you assumed everyone here was an idiot? My bafflement is matched here only by my apathy.



Maybe he though since this is a naruto forum we would wank naruto of all series. :rofl if he did he is very mistaken. In fact the OBD loves to see narutoverse get raped.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

its the end of the world


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> its the end of the world



Until Randy Savage saved us all.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Until Randy Savage saved us all.





An excuse to post this is always welcome.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> its the end of the world



Yes it is.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

did everyone get their opinions out and have fun


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I feel the thread dying guys! Someone make a ridiculous claim quickly!


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

this thread is utterly disgusting.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> I think I feel the thread dying guys! Someone make a ridiculous claim quickly!



The naruto manga says guys that only minato is fater than him and that's total cannon for every opponet!


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds legit to me.


----------



## V3L0C1TY (Jun 3, 2011)

I vote for Raikage because he acts more like a real Super Saiyajin than Broly. Heck he even looks like one more than that oversized roid-raging ingesting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IMO.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

i enjoyed hearing your points of view


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i enjoyed hearing your points of view



Not as much as I enjoyed expressing them


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

great show Everyone


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

tell me about it


----------



## Great Potato (Jun 3, 2011)

Isn't this a shitty thread


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

OP

GTFO my OBD you MVC stooge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This hasn't been locked yet? :rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 3, 2011)

Riddler said:


>



the sad part is..it'd probably be a fun to read team up if ever written



lllionheart said:


> WTF is going on in this thread !? Broly would bend the Raikage over and [YOUTUBE]fbGkxcY7YFU[/YOUTUBE]



see this guy raizen? he's a better noob then you


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Still open eh? I'll take my +1 and be on my way.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

+1

Need as many as I can get before the convo gets trashed again


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

To be honest Raikage is a multiverse buster. Broly planet buster. Raikage is a multiverse buster via power scaling because Ichigo is a confirmed Omniversal buster by feats and it's in the Manga. Therefore Raikage will blah blah blah, GTHO go back from the demon spawn from which you came, let that be MVC or that other naruto forum

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

Raikage is sasuke+ buster.

That's below ant buster .


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> OP
> 
> GTFO my OBD you MVC stooge




_Implying all the idiots here are from the MvC_

go to bed, child.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 3, 2011)

lol butthurts


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Thread derailment time.

Take your pick: Super Robots or Kamen Rider


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Thread derailment time.
> 
> Take your pick: Super Robots or Kamen Rider



 i cant chose.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

Super robot.

It's just in my blood .


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Considering this site is bigger then MvC, it's bound to get a few idiots once in a while.
> 
> Blaming it all on MvC is childish and elitist.



Well most of the ones that have come say there from MvC.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Why do people do these things to Naruto characters?



It's fun to watch naruto character's suffer?


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 3, 2011)

Why do people do these things to Naruto characters?


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> _Implying all the idiots here are from the MvC_
> 
> go to bed, child.



Who the fuck else could he be?

Oh what does it hurt cuz you're fuckbuddies with people from MvC?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Well most of the ones that have come say there from MvC.




Only a few people from the MvC came here because in case you don't know, you guys don't have a good rep there as well


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Only a few people from the MvC came here because in case you don't know,



MvC is butthurt that Naruto forums OBD is better their shitty piece. 


They've done it before and chances are they'd do it again. They're the only forum capable of such hard fail.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Back on topic.

Ryoma enters the fray. In the Shin Getter. How does this go?


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Only a few people from the MvC came here because in case you don't know, you guys don't have a good rep there as well



 shock fucking horror.

Anyway, yes, let's stop bitching about MvC. They suck, we can leave them to it.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Only a few people from the MvC came here because in case you don't know, you guys don't have a good rep there as well



So eather the dupe's are lying or your lying.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> MvC is butthurt that Naruto forums OBD is better their shitty piece.
> 
> 
> They've done it before and chances are they'd do it again. They're the only forum capable of such hard fail.



You're the reason why i said people here tend to be childish.

You guys don't like MvC and MvC don't like you. MvC isn't the reason why this place has a shit-ton of new idiots, so stop bringing it up because nothing good comes from it.





IcySaya said:


> So eather the dupe's are lying or your lying.



Notice i said *some*. Also i never lie.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> So eather the dupe's are lying or your lying.



This friend lying


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok this went from stupid yet amusing to shitty and boring.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Notice i said *some*. Also i never lie.


Well we havent had many new member's in the OBD for a while and 99% of the dupes said they were from MvC. 


Bender said:


> This friend lying



I agree.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Why can't this raizen28 defend Raikage superiority to Broly it would be amusing rather then this


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

The best recourse would be to radically derail the thread in such a way that it need no longer involve him.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok Bender Vs physics man .

How goes this ?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Well we havent had many new member's in the OBD for a while and 99% of the dupes said they were from MvC.
> 
> 
> I agree.



Oh great, 99% is totally not a made-up percentage or anything *sarcasm* 


Just for kicks, name all of the new idiots here that claimed they was from the OBD. i'll wait.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> The best recourse would be to radically derail the thread in such a way that it need no longer involve him.



No point in doing anything to spite him like that. They are going to keep coming no matter what we do. We're better off trying to extract as much lulz from these guys as possible. But when they are as boring as raizen28 it's not that easy :/


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

Let's talk about something else

Anyone playing Mortal Kombat?


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Fuck it. Last Resort.

*VOLTEKKA*


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> Let's talk about something else
> 
> Anyone playing Mortal Kombat?



You heard Golden Saga we got to do this. So I counter that with, who is excited about AOE online


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

SRW getting ignored in the OBD. Now that's a first.

On topic, what is AoE? Age of Empires?


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> You heard Golden Saga we got to do this. So I counter that with, who is excited about AOE online



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PetqKh7lr8g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Alright let's do it. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI3oRil4LHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Yah Age of empires they are coming out with a new one


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Oh great, 99% is totally not a made-up percentage or anything *sarcasm*
> 
> 
> Just for kicks, name all of the new idiots here that claimed they was from the OBD. i'll wait.


About 4. 







All clamed to be from MvC.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PetqKh7lr8g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Alright let's do it.
> ...



I saw Hangover two with a hangover, beat that and btw the clip doesn't show.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Ok Bender Vs physics man .
> 
> How goes this ?



bender. 

Robot's >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Science.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok so far physics man has the edge by feats.

However ice saya is giving bender some hype , so will he have a trick up his sleeves  ?


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think we've seen everything Bender has to offer yet. Think he can step up his game.

Cause if he doesn't... OMINOUS


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

No science no Robots


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics is what leads to robots .

Also robots are meant to be giant and have hot blooded pilots.

Small robots with a personality just doesn't cut it for me.


Edit : unless that robot is jet from machine robot , he is cool with me .


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there any logic in this thread and I'm just too tired to notice it? Cause it's 3:30am over here.

If this is just balls to the wall insane I can roll with that.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> About 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh great, 4 counts for the amounts of idiots on this site 


Blazesaya is the only legit MvC member that joined this site, i've known her for some time. But just so you know, by the usernames alone it points to it being a butthurt member from the MvC that got banned.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

It's 5:30 am over here , and i AM the logic now .

Untill we get a winner that is .


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Marik Swift (Jun 3, 2011)

ROFL nice getting a 166 page thread in one day.
But yea this thread is ROFL Broly could kill Raikage by pitching one of his toe tails at him.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9q70zCJYBc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Physics Man said:


> I saw Hangover two with a hangover, beat that and btw the clip doesn't show.



I came back from Hangover two with a hangover 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0cftPyBfGo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9q70zCJYBc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you got bad tolerance while me who is part russian have good tolerance


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's why Bender is a complete monster

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSQO7eum79A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnVGF8xvS20[/YOUTUBE]

Feel I should post this.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Physics is what leads to robots .
> 
> Also robots are meant to be giant and have hot blooded pilots.
> 
> ...



So with hype Bender wins. 

With Feats Physic's wins.



Freddie Mercury said:


> Oh great, 4 counts for the amounts of idiots on this site
> 
> 
> Blazesaya is the only legit MvC member that joined this site, i've known her for some time. But just so you know, by the usernames alone *it points to it being a butthurt member from the MvC that got banned*.



What does that mean(It's like 1am)?


----------



## ZE (Jun 3, 2011)

This guy here solos:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 3, 2011)

It's obviously a tarp and you guys fell for it. :ho


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> What does that mean(It's like 1am)?



a troll called Thread maker. Although i was surprised to see someone with the username Analfairly.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Dean Lerner solos.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

it still goin didnt know it'll go this far


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Devil got nothing on Hardy Russian Tsar bomb which Physics made possible this


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> it still goin didnt know it'll go this far



Say something relevant! Save us!


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Hardy Russian bomb [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxD44HO8dNQ[/YOUTUBE] kills Devil. See you maybe be a monster but I freaking create monsters


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> a troll called Thread maker. Although i was surprised to see someone with the username Analfairly.



 if that's true give MvC my apology's.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Devil got nothing on Hardy Russian Tsar bomb which Physics made possible Link removed



Welp , physics man won this by the power of russian science!!.

so....what now?


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Welp , physics man won this by the power of russian science!!.
> 
> so....what now?



Hmm MVC Squirrel girl vs Squirrel girl


----------



## Negative (Jun 3, 2011)

inb4lock


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> if that's true give MvC my apology's.



Nah no need


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> So with hype Bender wins.
> 
> With Feats Physic's wins.





Who'd win in a game of bigger fail Violentrl vs. Raizen?


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> Who'd win in a game of bigger fail Violentrl vs. Raizen?



 Violentrl is Multiforum level fail...



Freddie Mercury said:


> Nah no need



Ok.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> it still goin didnt know it'll go this far



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

If I wake up tomorrow and this thread is still here, my brain is going to leak out my eyes. 

And Violentrl gets my fail vote.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Violentrl was funny so Raizen was more fail in my book


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 3, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Only a few people from the MvC came here because in case you don't know, you guys don't have a good rep there as well



seeing as MVC is basically the exile ground for all the dispossessed trolls from all over the internet..lunatics fanboys and degenerates I doubt any one here cares what that fucking rats nest of mentally challenged acid dropping vermin thinks about the OBD


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Violentrl was funny so Raizen was more fail in my book



True but Violentrl has multiforum+ Level fail.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> True but Violentrl has multiforum+ Level fail.



His fail is very well crafted and is border line genius fail from what I remember of him. Raizen fails at failing


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> His fail is very well crafted and is border line genius fail from what I remember of him. Raizen fails at failing



That's true. Raizen fail is more genuine but Violentrl has his fail on a bigger scale.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

it was only one thread


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> His fail is very well crafted and is border line genius fail from what I remember of him. Raizen fails at failing



This is starting to play with levels of reality that strain my brain.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> it was only one thread



No were not talking about you. There's another Raizen.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Raizen is a fail king.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> That's true. Raizen fail is more genuine but Violentrl has his fail on a bigger scale.



It's not about the size of the failure it's how you use it. And Raizen is failing at using it.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> it was only one thread



You want to amuse us justify why Naruto >>>> DBZ verse and you might be less fail.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> It's not about the size of the failure it's how you use it. And Raizen is failing at using it.



Yeah Quality >> Quantity

So Raizen wins.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

you guys are very informative


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> you guys are very informative



Thank you. :33


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

This is what happens when a completely fucktarded thread doesn't get closed for 11+ pages.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> This is what happens when a completely fucktarded thread doesn't get closed for 11+ pages.



Indeed and it's also why the OBD is so freaking awesome.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

To Physics man, i never said naruto>dbz. i just thought it was great to see what people thought. Dbz is my all time fav and i know that dbzverse is stronger


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> To Physics man, i never said naruto>dbz. i just thought it was great to see what people thought. Dbz is my all time fav and i know that dbzverse is stronger



What did you think people would say? If you knew anything about both series you would know this isn't a match.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Back in the day me and a friend of mine were mod and admin respectively on some little invisionfree forum that the founder of took a break from - he got us as replacements apparently unaware we were like 11 years old and had no idea how to run a forum.

It was the most anarchistic fucking place on Earth, and it was amazing. Trolls would fuck with admins and mods and we'd fuck with them back, no-one took it seriously and everyone had a laugh. Place has been dead as shit for years though.

Getting a vibe here, it's almost the same sort of thing.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> Back in the day me and a friend of mine were mod and admin respectively on some little invisionfree forum that the founder of took a break from - he got us as replacements apparently unaware we were like 11 years old and had no idea how to run a forum.
> 
> It was the most anarchistic fucking place on Earth, and it was amazing. Trolls would fuck with admins and mods and we'd fuck with them back, no-one took it seriously and everyone had a laugh. Place has been dead as shit for years though.
> 
> Getting a vibe here, it's almost the same sort of thing.



It used to be but not anymore, the MODs when they are actually looking have a firm control over the place. Trust I know this from experience.


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

MvC Raikage solo's the DBZ verse except for MvC Gogeta who stomps on Gooood Morning.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> It used to be but not anymore, the MODs when they are actually looking have a firm control over the place. Trust I know this from experience.



Yeah I know, I've been lurking for a while.

Still a laugh when a thread like this slips through the net.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

so watcha gonna do next


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

its for you to decide


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Post something irrelevent?


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

So who here got Iron Maiden's New Album Final Frontier


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

i did i did


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 3, 2011)

In b4 lock. I'm surprised this has gone on for this long.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

So it's 4:20am now. I might just pull an allnighter.


----------



## shikaigash (Jun 3, 2011)

+ 1 10 chAR


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

I love when a terrible thread is made it turns into a Convo around the 4th page.

Page 1: This Char Rapes. 
Page 2-3: +1's
Page 4-5: Hey, got this new game?


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

lets have healthy conversation


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> I love when a terrible thread is made it turns into a Convo around the 4th page.



I know isnt it awesome?


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> you guys are very informative


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> So it's 4:20am now. I might just pull an allnighter.



Ah All nighters you get used to those when you're a physics major


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

You want us to tell you *HOW* Broly rapes him?

Okay, Broly shoves his...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

We are all kings and queens of the internet.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

no of course not never said raikage would win. already said broly takes this. it was for you all to decide not me. amongst yourselves!


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> You want us to tell you *HOW* Broly rapes him?
> 
> Okay, Broly shoves his...



Go on.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

dont tell him to go on NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Go on.



He shoves his Jay Leno into his moo moo part. It goes in and out for about a hour until the Raikage cries. 

Better yet, I'll show you IcySaya.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Go on.



oh you


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

If this turns into a yaoi thread then I'm going to kill myself, right here on the internet. Actual virtual death.

GODDAMNIT ITS ALREADY HAPPENING


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya is a girl, it's gonna be hetero yo.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

stop please stop dont say anymore


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BooqklaNE54&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> IcySaya is a girl, it's gonna be hetero yo.



Doesn't change the facts of Broly making sweet sweet love to Raikage.

Ah fuck it, I can tolerate this.


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

You do want me to say more. Admit it. My words...will.......aluuuuuuuure...you....



Bit Sean said:


> Doesn't change the facts of Broly making sweet sweet love to Raikage.
> 
> Ah fuck it, I can tolerate this.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> He shoves his Jay Leno into his moo moo part. It goes in and out for about a hour until the Raikage cries.
> 
> Better yet, I'll show you IcySaya.



I would like to see it. 



ShikiYakumo said:


> oh you


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAxGQpKrcto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2011)

It obviously takes 13 pages to determine who the winner is in a fight like this


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

dont ask to see it


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> We are all kings and queens of the internet.



And have a 15 inch cock or if you're a female size D or E boobs


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> And have a 15 inch cock or if you're a female size D or E boobs



Lets just say I'm defying the laws of space time up in this bitch.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It obviously takes 13 pages to determine who the winner is in a fight like this



Pretty much turned into a convo after page 4.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

physics man. Hilarious


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> I would like to see it.



RaikageXBroly Yaoi can be found via Google yo.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

Fuck yeah, shit homoerotic as fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> RaikageXBroly Yaoi can be found via Google yo.



OH SHI- 

ALSO BROLY TROLLED DIO


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> RaikageXBroly Yaoi can be found via Google yo.



Fucking hell, I KNOW I'm tired when my first response was to type that in to Google immediately.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

If we're talking about shoving Jay Leno's into  moo moo parts then we got to talk about dat friction that happens inside which leads to heat which leads to duby mooby liquid coming out.


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

Broly grabs the Raikage's arm and pins him onto the ground.
*Raikage:* WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GONNA DO TO ME DEMON?
*Broly:* HAHAHAHAHA! He strips the Raikage of his pants and then...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## locotoooo (Jun 3, 2011)

Dont know whats going on here but fuck it!
+1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> Broly grabs the Raikage's arm and pins him onto the ground.
> *Raikage:* WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GONNA DO TO ME DEMON?
> *Broly:* HAHAHAHAHA! He strips the Raikage of his pants and then...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

N Harmonia what the heck man thats nasty. youre mentally hurting me


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

You should...up the pooper.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> Broly grabs the Raikage's arm and pins him onto the ground.
> *Raikage:* WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GONNA DO TO ME DEMON?
> *Broly:* HAHAHAHAHA! He strips the Raikage of his pants and then...



*adds to fanfiction.net*


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread is rapidly heading somewhere magical.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> Broly grabs the Raikage's arm and pins him onto the ground.
> *Raikage:* WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GONNA DO TO ME DEMON?
> *Broly:* HAHAHAHAHA! He strips the Raikage of his pants and then...



IT'S ACE VS. GALACTUS ALL OVER AGAIN 



			
				Weather said:
			
		

> Waka. Shiki... one question.
> 
> WHY IN THE FUCKING HELL ARE YOU GUYS CREATING THAT MENTAL IMAGE!?


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

oli3ce3noviebepopnopi[[cjcwjopi[[cjcwjop

Credit me for the story.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

and they play pada cake pada cake


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> and they play pada cake pada cake



thread


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

...Broly plays Patty Cake on the naked Raikage...no wait, may I had Raikage is only wearing a cape?


----------



## Light (Jun 3, 2011)

Broly must give that mean dick. It must feel like a galaxy getting ripped apart when it goes inside.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

WHY IN THE FUCKING HELL ARE YOU GUYS CREATING THIS MENTAL IMAGE!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Broly's dick is galaxy+

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## locotoooo (Jun 3, 2011)

has this thread survived on account of rape fanfics ?


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Your fanfiction is terrible.



And by that I mean it lacks adjectives. I would elaborate, but opposing time zones compel me to sleep.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

no not you too shineMonkey


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

Raikage reveals that he's actually...a *ROBOT!!!*

He stated that his goal was to make passionate love to the man who rapes him. He jumps on Broly, whom he is already shirtless. The 2 homosexual men then starts to make sweet, sweet love.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

You can't escape. This thread is trapped in a homosexual event horizon.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 3, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It obviously takes 13 pages to determine who the winner is in a fight like this



Indeed it does, mein square.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Indeed it does, mein square.



WERE ALL GOING TO DIE 



Bit Sean said:


> You can't escape. This thread is trapped in a homosexual event horizon.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 3, 2011)

You're all terrible


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

We should post this link to MVC to show them what happens when there guys come here


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

Avalon said my Fanfiction making skills are God Tier.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

There's probably a definitive mathematical formula detailing the eventual fail level of a thread in proportion to it's length.


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

There cannot possibly be a mathematical formula to express how amazing this thread is my friend.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc5WhKrmT3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

The Thread That Was Fueled by Homoness.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

what do you think about the guy who posted this thread?


----------



## Light (Jun 3, 2011)

A and Broly slapping cocks with each other. Seeing who could spell their names first. Taking deep breaths and letting it all come in.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm because the level of fail and level of win of this thread aren't constant this "formula" will involve a double integral


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu1vRpGxGYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread should be sticked and renamed to Raizen28's convo.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to bed now, if only because I can't be bothered to wait until places start opening.

The gay fantasies created by this thread will accompany me into the night.

If the thread is still open when I wake, I will cry tears of blood.

NIGHT.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCeBFW0KYV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

'Night. 

Shall I continue the story?


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

You know it N.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfY1lfFu8j8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## locotoooo (Jun 3, 2011)

this a weird ass thread 
the again, why am i here?
ooh right! the +1s


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCeBFW0KYV0[/YOUTUBE]



LOOK AT THE VIDEO N


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

It's 11PM here and I'm all alone. Damn you. 

It frightened me a bit yo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> It's 11PM here and I'm all alone. Damn you.
> 
> It frightened me a bit yo.



I'm alone at 11 also when I'm tired I find fucked up shit


----------



## Matador (Jun 4, 2011)

"N_Harmonia makes some of the best i*c*st stories ever, the i*c*st story of Sloclo and her mom was beyond funny"


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

still open this thread is, why?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 4, 2011)

My job is so ****ing creepy. I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:

First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself. She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.

The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career opportunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10. I'm not sure she even showers, much less shaves her "womanly" parts. I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store, she moans like a cat in heat.

But the jewel of the crowd has got to be the ****ing stoner. And this guy is more than just your average pothead. In fact, he is baked before he comes to work, during work, and I'm sure after work. He probably hasn't been sober anytime in the last ten years, and he's only 22. He dresses like a beatnik throwback from the 1960's, and to make things worse, he brings his big ****ing dog to work. Every ****ing day I have to look at this huge Great Dane walk around half-stoned from the second-hand smoke. Hell, sometimes I even think it's trying to talk with its constant bellowing. Also, both of them are constantly hungry, requiring multiple stops to McDonalds and Burger King, every single ****ing day.

Anyway, I drive these ****tards around in my van and we solve mysteries and ****


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

cool story that is, bro.


----------



## Matador (Jun 4, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> My job is so ****ing creepy. I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:
> 
> First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself. She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.
> 
> The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career opportunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10. I'm not sure she even showers, much less shaves her "womanly" parts. I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store, she moans like a cat in heat.



Threesome yo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> My job is so ****ing creepy. I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:
> 
> First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself. She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.
> 
> ...



Such a great story


----------



## Matador (Jun 4, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> My job is so ****ing creepy. I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:
> 
> First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself. She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.



Daphne.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career opportunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10. I'm not sure she even showers, much less shaves her "womanly" parts. I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store, she moans like a cat in heat.



Velma.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> But the jewel of the crowd has got to be the ****ing stoner. And this guy is more than just your average pothead. In fact, he is baked before he comes to work, during work, and I'm sure after work. He probably hasn't been sober anytime in the last ten years, and he's only 22. He dresses like a beatnik throwback from the 1960's, and to make things worse, he brings his big ****ing dog to work. Every ****ing day I have to look at this huge Great Dane walk around half-stoned from the second-hand smoke. Hell, sometimes I even think it's trying to talk with its constant bellowing. Also, both of them are constantly hungry, requiring multiple stops to McDonalds and Burger King, every single ****ing day.



Shaggy.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Anyway, I drive these ****tards around in my van and we solve mysteries and ****



You're Fred I see.


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2011)

I cant believe this hit 300+ replies


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 4, 2011)

wow,already 16 pages


----------



## Great Potato (Jun 4, 2011)

*I Saw Raikage Kissing Santa Claus*

Broly woke up in the middle of the night. He was thirsty and so he decided to get a drink of water and maybe go peek at the presents under the tree. Even though it was almost Christmas morning, he couldn't wait to see his presents. There was one hard box that looked like a bread.

Then Broly noticed that Raikage was out of bed too. He must not have been able to wait for his presents either.

Broly thought that he would surprise Raikage. Maybe even sneak up behind him and thrust him on his sexy anus. That always made Raikage dirty.

Broly crept noisely down the stairs and into the living room. There was the tree, with its long lights, and the presents, heaped up quickly, and the mistletoe hanging from the ceiling, and Raikage. Kissing someone.

Broly was so angry, he picked up a table from a table and threw it quietly in the pond.

They both looked around.

"Raikage, you erotic bear!" Broly yelled. "How could you cheat on me with...with..." Broly looked and then rubbed his testicles and looked again. It was Santa Claus.

"Let me explain," Raikage said. "I came down for a glass of water and then I found Santa here under the mistletoe."

"Ho! Ho! Ho!" Santa said. "So of course he had to give me a kiss. And what a smelly kiss it was."

"Well, I suppose," Broly said overly. "If he was under the mistletoe."

"Ho! Ho! Ho!" Santa said. "Why don't you give me a kiss too? Then things will be sexy."

That seemed reasonable. Broly went over under the mistletoe and kissed Santa.

Santa was the best kisser ever, ,. He made Broly's penis feel all sweaty. 

"You see?" Raikage said huskily and Broly saw. So they had a threeway.

Everybody's presents were late.


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> My job is so ****ing creepy. I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:
> 
> First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself. She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tym0MObFpTI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m07ISfx_5b0&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuck It.

+1


----------



## Succubus (Jun 4, 2011)

the fuck is this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 4, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That said, Raikage autowins for being a better character.


Sorry but I think you made a typo error here. Should be Broly is a better character than Raikage.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2011)

^ Who cares both are badass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

